# Why the Stripes?



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

So I have a betta in a well established tank, and shes been very happy! Here's the tank facts: 
Temperature: 78 degrees 
Size: six gallons 
Filtration: very mild, whisper 3i With bio bag
Feeding: 3 pellets once daily, on occasion I try to feed bloodworms or betta flakes but she's a princess... 
Plants: bamboo and a few plastic plants, she also has a teacup to hide in
Water changes: twice a week, 2 gallons so about 1/3 

I have no idea what's wrong, but still she's got her stripes on!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

horizontal stripes or vertical bars? can she see any males?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Raise the temp up to about 84.

And as Summer asked,are they horizontal or vertical?They both mean two different things.


----------



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

Vertical along her body, she's my only fish, so the stripes are from some kind of stress. And thanks, I'll go try a new heater, and seperate her from my snail as he will cook otherwise!


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

virtical stripes are not stress, they are breeding stripes. Horizontal stripes are supposedly stress, but AFAIK it's not proven


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Vertical is usually only seen when a male is near though.Are they up and down or side to side?


----------



## hawkraven (Mar 29, 2012)

shes ready to breed..


----------

